

FBSnapshotTestCase, Facebook's open source test cases for iOS UIs - jamesgpearce
https://github.com/facebook/ios-snapshot-test-case

======
bri3d
This plus [https://github.com/kif-framework/KIF](https://github.com/kif-
framework/KIF) would make a great pair: FBSnapshotTestCase to protect against
presentation regression, and KIF to protect against interaction + integration
regression.

